# VW certificate of conformity withdrawn for 2016 2.0L TDI models



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> The small piece of good news for VW is that the car will pass EPA emissions standard with the ghost code removed. But, drivability and fuel economy will likely suffer considerably. This is where the justification for the impending class action lawsuits have "legal basis."
> 
> This whole episode will go down as a landmark case study in "risk management." Criminals, by their nature, don't practice prudent risk management.


Chevy Cruze diesel claims 47 mpg hwy. I'm sure that GM wouldn't lie about emissions, :tsk: so high mileage is doable. I have a friend who bought one though who says that the turbo lag is pretty bad from a dead start. :dunno:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Autoputzer said:


> The small piece of good news for VW is that the car will pass EPA emissions standard with the ghost code removed.


Or put another way, if the cars are programmed to run within legal pollution limits (i.e. in pollution test mode) 100% of the time. There's no question they will run much more poorly. VW screwed the pooch.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm on a tablet and I can't paste a link. Google "dieselgate" and "jalopnik.". They have a pretty good explanation. The choices for VW would be running (like crap) in compliance mode or retrofitting a DEF system to the cars. Either way, the EPA, DOJ, and class-action lawyers will be screwing VW hard for a long time.


----------



## paul1733 (Jul 23, 2014)

Autoputzer said:


> Who knows. They might have to sell Porsche to pay for all of this.


VW would have likely had a contingency plan if they got caught, thats why they weren't shy about admitting it. They wouldn't sell the porsche badge cause its german. If anyrhing they would get rid of lamborgini, SEAT, bentley, bagatti,ducati,scania,man or skoda, or even there 1/5th share in honda. Most likely the money will come out of the petty cash tin from the CEO's secritaries desk.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Never been a fan of VW, but this is horrible... Feel sorry for the people who bought stock at full price.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

mark_m5 said:


> Never been a fan of VW, but this is horrible... Feel sorry for the people who bought stock at full price.


My family had stock in a drug company that got caught faking tests for the FDA. The stock went from about $8/share to between $1 and $2/share. The company, PRX, was publicly traded but with a large part of the company owned by the officers. There was a class action suit by the rank-and-file stockholders. The corrupt officers got slammed and had to give up their holding as damages to the other stockholders. The company got back on track and eventually hit $70-something/share before settling down to around $25. In 2012 it was the subject of a friendly takeover at $50/share which took the company private.

The whole class-action litigation process can cause more damage to a corrupt company than any government regulator. That's what got the scumbags out of PRX management, not government regulators. It also left the scumbags broke.

The impact on VW will depend to some extent on how far up the chain the knowledge of the fraud was. The highest ranking official with knowledge will be the one held responsible. It could be some lowly project manager, or it could be the CEO. Time will tell.

There could be VW stock buy opportunity soon, maybe now. Every time a share is sold by somebody, it's also bought by somebody.


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jun 22, 2003)

if you do further reading, ironically, Winterkorn will likely be given das boot tonight or tomorrow (the board moved up its meeting over this) and the successor could very well be Matthias Mueller. After all the power struggle and Winterkorn coming out on top earlier, Porsche may end up running VW after all.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

My "d" easily gets 53MPG on the highway while the EPA rates it at 45MPG.Unil a few days ago I was thrilled by that.Now I wonder if I should be worried.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

volsfan0911 said:


> if you do further reading, ironically, Winterkorn will likely be given das boot tonight or tomorrow (the board moved up its meeting over this) and the successor could very well be Matthias Mueller. After all the power struggle and Winterkorn coming out on top earlier, Porsche may end up running VW after all.


CNBC said the chief of Audi, and a VW Group board member with a history at BMW are also good bets.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

listerone said:


> My "d" easily gets 53MPG on the highway while the EPA rates it at 45MPG.Unil a few days ago I was thrilled by that.Now I wonder if I should be worried.


In the article that talks about how the researchers discovered the cheat, they mentioned that they also brought along an X5 that passed easily.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> The cars emit *up to 40 times the legal limit of pollutants*. In what universe is that a clean running car?


In a Universe where people do not set limit for drinking at 0.03 ounces and then want to lynch somebody who just drank 1.2 ounces of liquor. In that Universe.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW has issued an official statement about its diesel engines -

The BMW Group does not manipulate or rig any emissions tests. We observe the legal requirements in each country and fulfill all local testing requirements. In other words, our exhaust treatment systems are active whether rolling on the test bench or driving on the road. Clear, binding specifications and processes are in place through all phases of development at the BMW Group in order to avoid wrongdoing......

Read more - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=872595


----------

